# I went to Trexlertown Swap Meet today here are some pics!!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 7, 2012)

This was my first time ever going to Trexlertown. I got to say it wasn't to bad. I got alot of good stuff that i needed at decent prices. I guess it wasn't so packed because of the weather beacuase right around 9.30 10am it started raining .I only took 3 photos one of a Hopalong Cassidy bicycle. I saw 2 of them there for sale. Then the Elgin bluebird that this guy was selling for 10,000 buxs. I noticed the frame looked like someone might have done some work on it due to a crack in it under the seat post. But other then that meet a few guys off the Cabe that where really nice. It was good meeting you all!!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 7, 2012)

Heading home as we speak. Chris at the wheel. Good driver I must say. Chris and I picked up a few things. Will post mine later.
Got to love tapatalk.
Met many members that now have faces. Not a bad lot of guys. Had a great time.
My first time to a big ( some say the best) show. The coffee was hot and the rain stayed away for the most part.
Totally enjoyed myself.
John.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slick (Oct 7, 2012)

That redbird has my attraction BIG TIME!! $10k doesn't sound too bad considering how nice the paint looks for being original. Too bad it's missing the leafspring seat? Was that an option on the Bluebirds and Skylarks? 

I hope you guys post some more pictures of the swap for those of us from out of state. Thanks for sharing these pictures..

jd56 and Chris, you boys drive home safe..... Hope you guys didn't buy all the good stuff. LOL!!


----------



## krate-mayhem (Oct 7, 2012)

*Trexlertown*

Hi all here is a link if you want to see my pictures from Saturday,will post more pictures later for Sunday
link to more pictures
http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157631709564204/with/8061436383/ 




IMG_9330 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr




IMG_9451 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## krate-mayhem (Oct 7, 2012)

*Sunday*

Hi all and thanks,here are my pictures from Sunday if you want to see them I had a great time seeing everybody sorry I missed you Leo and here is the link to some of my pictures
http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157631715347540/with/8064350368/
clean krate



IMG_9513 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Oct 7, 2012)

*I had Fun.*

I had fun. I saw stuff, I took pictures, and a marveled at that $10,000.00 Elgin Red Bird without the seat. Got nice repro whitewall tires for my coppertone Collegiate, a repro decal for my 1970 Varsity project, a Trexlertown t-shirt, and talked to jd56. Best of all, I gots me a SPACELINER!! Not a deluxe one, but it is still cool. It needs new tires, a crank "hubcap" and replacement white rubber tread jeweled bow pedals. It really could use a new frame set repaint. too.

Jim.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 7, 2012)

slick said:


> That redbird has my attraction BIG TIME!! $10k doesn't sound too bad considering how nice the paint looks for being original. Too bad it's missing the leafspring seat? Was that an option on the Bluebirds and Skylarks?
> 
> I hope you guys post some more pictures of the swap for those of us from out of state. Thanks for sharing these pictures..
> 
> jd56 and Chris, you boys drive home safe..... Hope you guys didn't buy all the good stuff. LOL!!




Hey slick he had the seat for the elgin blubird it but it wasnt on the bike. Im not to sure ofbout that option!



> "All I got in this world is my balls and my word and I don't break either of 'em for nobody!"


----------



## slick (Oct 7, 2012)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Hey slick he had the seat for the elgin blubird it but it wasnt on the bike. Im not to sure ofbout that option!




Thanks! The leafspring seat they had are awesome. I bought my girlfriend a Skylark that has the leafspring seat and it's incredible!!! Better then a Lobdell horizontal spring that are on my Shelbys. That Bluebird is an absolutely gorgeous bike in red. Love the Bluebirds but the red just explodes on that sexy styled frame! Accentuates the frame so much better. Hmmm..... what to sell to get the dough? I'm trying FAST!!! Hopefully it doesn't "have to sell" soon.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 8, 2012)

Jim....I loved seeing a new "Spaceliner " owners expression and excitement.  Your enthusiasm was priceless. The mens painted Spaceliner will shine up well. Contact brentp or post the serial number so someone can help determine the year for ya. 
Please post your bike on the "lets see your spaceliner styled bike" thread. Welcome to the "forward thrusted Tanklight" club. 

Here is what "Schwinn" parts I bought. I guess I really have the Schwinn infatuation bug.






Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 8, 2012)

So Trexlertown was lighter than previous years in attendance as was the inventory for what I primarily collect in prewar balloon tire, but still worth the trip.
I found a few things I needed (colson teardrop reflector, prewar grips, blue face speedo head), some stuff sold I didn't need any more, picked up a couple of ladies with some nice parts to flip...
For 110.00, the ladies Elgin had a good set of jeweled reflector grips, nice 50's schwinn typhoon cords, and triple step rims with just moderate rust that should clean up good and a HP Snyder from a non-collector out of the back of his van he had brought for sale (thought it was an Elgin) having a fat torpedo, dropstand, delta defender, battery tube/clamps, and nice red wheels for 120.00.

Also stepped up for something special that I will post later when finished and not raining outside.

Nice to see and talk to fellow CABE'ers and special thanks to JD56 for the company along the ride and help containing the costs.
Chris


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 8, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> So Trexlertown was lighter than previous years in attendance as was the inventory for what I primarily collect in prewar balloon tire, but still worth the trip.
> I found a few things I needed (colson teardrop reflector, prewar grips, blue face speedo head), some stuff sold I didn't need any more, picked up a couple of ladies with some nice parts to flip...
> For 110.00, the ladies Elgin had a good set of jeweled reflector grips, nice 50's schwinn typhoon cords, and triple step rims with just moderate rust that should clean up good and a HP Snyder from a non-collector out of the back of his van he had brought for sale (thought it was an Elgin) having a fat torpedo, dropstand, delta defender, battery tube/clamps, and nice red wheels for 120.00.
> 
> ...




Nice score chris , i seen that bike for sale in the back for sale. I almost have the same bicycle as well and im selling it. It was good meeting you guys yesterday. did you sell any of your bike yeaterday?


----------



## Wayne Adam (Oct 8, 2012)

*Trexlertown*

Trexlertown is always a good time. I got to finally meet "Scrubbinrims", "JD56" and "Bikewhorder"
Also... The guy who owns that beautiful Bluebird, actually owns 4 Bluebirds. There was also an amazing Mercury there.
 I know that Chris really wanted that, but the pricetag was $4,500.00. Chris " Scrubbinrims" can tell you more about the Merc.
   I actually was there the day before when some out -of- staters were setting up, and I bought a prewar Roadmaster for parts.
                                                                                                                                       Wayne


----------



## jd56 (Oct 9, 2012)

Wayne Adam said:


> Trexlertown is always a good time. I got to finally meet "Scrubbinrims", "JD56" and "Bikewhorder"
> Also... The guy who owns that beautiful Bluebird, actually owns 4 Bluebirds. There was also an amazing Mercury there.
> I know that Chris really wanted that, but the pricetag was $4,500.00. Chris " Scrubbinrims" can tell you more about the Merc.
> I actually was there the day before when some out -of- staters were setting up, and I bought a prewar Roadmaster for parts.
> Wayne




Wayne, I must say it was a challenge to keep up with your fast paced gait.....lol
There is an advantage getting there early. You knew exactly where everything was and helped me locate the vendors that had something that I was looking for....then it was all about haggling. 
As it was my first big swapmeet and my eyes just had a hard time keeping focused. Just so much to see and everyone was trying to see before it all was sold.
My goal was to buy an S7 rim and I saw a few being clutched by buyers. I never found one for me to clutch and proudly carry. But your assistance was helpful. 

I was amazed how little complete ballooners and tanklights were there. Lots of muscle and road bikes for sure.


----------



## Wcben (Oct 9, 2012)

krate-mayhem said:


> Hi all and thanks,here are my pictures from Sunday if you want to see them I had a great time seeing everybody sorry I missed you Leo and here is the link to some of my pictures
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157631715347540/with/8064350368/
> clean krate
> 
> ...






krate-mayhem said:


> Hi all here is a link if you want to see my pictures from Saturday,will post more pictures later for Sunday
> link to more pictures
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157631709564204/with/8061436383/
> 
> ...




Thanks for the photo coverage, almost felt like I was there!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 9, 2012)

In my opinion, swap meets have become incestual with greater than half of buyers looking to flip merchandise themselves versus filling a need.
I can sense it in the discussion and obviously the offers....I am quick to cut a good deal with a fellow collector, but I don't invest the time just to be someone's wholesaler.

What is alo noticeable is the limited resources of prewar bicycles and parts brought to these shows, which are flooded with 60's and 70's middleweights, krates, and semi modern road bicycles and mountain bikes.
It is a disheartening trend, but not a surprise.
That said, I would never miss this show as you never know what will turn up and the regulars like Catfish with plenty of hard to find accesories.

I was almost certain that my huffman 1946 firestone pilot at $250 and the 1938 cwc hawthorne at $350 would have sold at low price points and didn't.

A couple of mercury pacemakers did exchange hands and found good homes though 
Chris


----------



## slick (Oct 9, 2012)

Beautiful Pacemaker Chris! I'd love to see more pictures of it when you have a chance. The paint looks incredible! 

As far as the many 60's and 70's bikes and no prewars, i agree. I think the prewar bikes are not showing up because we all own a good chunk of them and refuse to sell them unless we are upgrading our collection to fund a better bike. All of the swaps over here are the same way. If i'm looking for an old bike i know the guys to call before the swap even begins and just go straight to there house and pick it up. 

I'd still like to attend the out of state swaps at some point though like this one, Iron Ranch, Ann arbor, etc...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment slick and I will post some pics soon...deciding on the hub and tires right now before I post pics.
The detail could help redline1968 in his restoration having some pinstriping seldom scene on the internet.

Larkin had called me a few days before the swap to let me know it was going to be there, which is why I brought mine to sell.
Mine was sold a good price (which I had to do to move it), this one was possibly over market value, but after mulling it over and talking to Joel and Scott, cost wasn't as relevant as obtaining a rare, original paint piece to my collection.

Chris


----------



## bike (Oct 9, 2012)

*balloon and pre war balloon*



jd56 said:


> ..................
> 
> I was amazed how little complete ballooners and tanklights were there. Lots of muscle and road bikes for sure.





Very few early motorbike and pre war balloon items- people here and on ebay are pretty jaded but the supply is dwindling- maybe "there is always another one out there" , maybe not!
been going for many many years and it is for sure drying up. Unless you want mucus bikes or roadrash type (a JOKE son, A joke)


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Thanks for the compliment slick and I will post some pics soon...deciding on the hub and tires right now before I post pics.
> The detail could help redline1968 in his restoration having some pinstriping seldom scene on the internet.
> 
> Larkin had called me a few days before the swap to let me know it was going to be there, which is why I brought mine to sell.
> ...




I'd also be interested in seeing some more pics posted. Unfortunately the one I'm picking up had it's OG paint stripped long ago, so it'll get a fulll resto,some day. The paint on your new addition looks amazing! Can't wait to see more...


----------



## JOEL (Oct 10, 2012)

Glad you were able to make a deal Chris. Hope you didn't have to use the pipe wrench... That's a top-notch bike.


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 10, 2012)

*Prewars*

I have 10-12 early prewar (1900-1920) bikes to sell but I don't take them to the swapmeets anymore because people only want to pay $100-$200 for them. You just end up hauling them back and forth. If they'd sell I'd take half a trailer load along.


----------



## bike (Oct 10, 2012)

rideahiggins said:


> I have 10-12 early prewar (1900-1920) bikes to sell but I don't take them to the swapmeets anymore because people only want to pay $100-$200 for them. You just end up hauling them back and forth. If they'd sell I'd take half a trailer load along.




you dont know if you dont bring them- lots of seasoned buyers need something exciting to step for and they will- never know with newbies- say only a few years into the hobby- their interests can change with the sight of a cool bike


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 10, 2012)

*Prewar*

I hauled this back and forth to ML and AA swapmeets and the best offer I received was $200. I ended up selling it on feebay. There were others this is just one example. 

Enough with my whining back to Trexlertown.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 10, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> In my opinion, swap meets have become incestual with greater than half of buyers looking to flip merchandise themselves versus filling a need.
> I can sense it in the discussion and obviously the offers....I am quick to cut a good deal with a fellow collector, but I don't invest the time just to be someone's wholesaler.
> 
> What is alo noticeable is the limited resources of prewar bicycles and parts brought to these shows, which are flooded with 60's and 70's middleweights, krates, and semi modern road bicycles and mountain bikes.
> ...




Hey Chris i heard the reason why so many people did not show up to the T Town show this year is beacause off the Carlisle, Pennsylvania car show and meet.  I guess all the old timers where there showing of there cars. Maybe next year the show might be better. But your right not too many balloon tire stuff. I was looking myself for for parts but came up empty handed with excatly what i was looking for for my hawthorne zep.


----------



## MNLTREASURES (Apr 14, 2014)

*dave are you coming to the may swap meet trexlertown 3 day event*

dave hope to see you here pal
mike defino
908-202-2283


----------

